# Apache się wywraca.

## canis_lupus

Nie wiem dlaczego. W logach coś takiego:

```
[Mon Feb 01 11:30:37 2010] [alert] (11)Resource temporarily unavailable: setuid: unable to change to uid: 81

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:37 2010] [alert] (11)Resource temporarily unavailable: setuid: unable to change to uid: 81

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:37 2010] [alert] (11)Resource temporarily unavailable: setuid: unable to change to uid: 81

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:37 2010] [alert] (11)Resource temporarily unavailable: setuid: unable to change to uid: 81

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:37 2010] [alert] Child 10368 returned a Fatal error... Apache is exiting!

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:43 2010] [emerg] (22)Invalid argument: couldn't grab the accept mutex

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:43 2010] [emerg] (22)Invalid argument: couldn't grab the accept mutex

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:44 2010] [emerg] (22)Invalid argument: couldn't grab the accept mutex

[Mon Feb 01 11:30:44 2010] [emerg] (22)Invalid argument: couldn't grab the accept mutex
```

Apache 2.2.14-r1 skompilowany z flagami: apache2_modules_actions apache2_modules_alias apache2_modules_auth_basic apache2_modules_auth_digest apache2_modules_authn_anon apache2_modules_authn_dbd apache2_modules_authn_dbm apache2_modules_authn_default apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_authz_dbm apache2_modules_authz_default apache2_modules_authz_groupfile apache2_modules_authz_host apache2_modules_authz_owner apache2_modules_authz_user apache2_modules_autoindex apache2_modules_cache apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_dav_lock apache2_modules_dbd apache2_modules_deflate apache2_modules_dir apache2_modules_disk_cache apache2_modules_env apache2_modules_expires apache2_modules_ext_filter apache2_modules_file_cache apache2_modules_filter apache2_modules_headers apache2_modules_ident apache2_modules_imagemap apache2_modules_include apache2_modules_info apache2_modules_log_config apache2_modules_logio apache2_modules_mem_cache apache2_modules_mime apache2_modules_mime_magic apache2_modules_negotiation apache2_modules_proxy apache2_modules_proxy_ajp apache2_modules_proxy_balancer apache2_modules_proxy_connect apache2_modules_proxy_http apache2_modules_rewrite apache2_modules_setenvif apache2_modules_speling apache2_modules_status apache2_modules_unique_id apache2_modules_userdir apache2_modules_usertrack apache2_modules_vhost_alias ldap ssl

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-vs2.2.0.7-gentoo_by_python i686)                                                                                                                 

=================================================================                                                 

System uname: Linux-2.6.22-vs2.2.0.7-gentoo_by_python-i686-Pentium_III_-Katmai-with-glibc2.0                      

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Dec 2009 08:30:01 +0000                                                                

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]                                                                           

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                      

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                                      

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7                                                                          

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                                     

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                                    

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                                                  

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63                                                                                         

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                         

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                      

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                       

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                                                       

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                                    

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                                             

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"                      

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"                                           

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"                                                            

ARCH="x86"                                                                                                        

AUTOCLEAN="yes"                                                                                                   

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                        

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe"                                                                    

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                         

CLEAN_DELAY="5"                                                                                                   

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"                                                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"                                                                                   

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                        

CVS_RSH="ssh"                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -march=pentium3 -pipe"                                                                  

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib/distcc/bin"                                                                                   

DISTCC_LOG=""                                                                                                     

DISTCC_VERBOSE=""                                                                                                 

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                  

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"                                                                                             

ELIBC="glibc"                                                                                                     

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-av"                                                                                         

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"                                                                                         

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                                                               

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""                            

GCC_SPECS=""                                                                                                      

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "                                                                 

HOME="/root"                                                                                                      

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/info"                                                                                                  

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"                                                                              

KERNEL="linux"                                                                                                    

LANG="pl_PL"                                                                                                      

LANGUAGE="48"                                                                                                     

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"                               

LC_ALL="pl_PL"                                                                                                    

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                 

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"                                                                                            

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"                                                                                        

LINGUAS="en pl"                                                                                                   

LOGNAME="root"                                                                                                    

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.svgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                    

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/man:/usr/lib/php5/man/:/opt/vmware/server/man"                                       

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"                                                                                               

PAGER="/usr/bin/most"                                                                                             

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"                                                                              

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                    

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"                                                                           

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"                                                                                  

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"                                                                           

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"                                            

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                            

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"                                                                          

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"                                                                             

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"                                                                         

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"                                         

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"                                                                                       

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"                                                                           

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"                                                                            

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"                                                                              

PORTAGE_GID="250"                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"                                                                                              

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"                                                                                              

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"                                                                                             

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"                                                                           

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                      

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"                                                                                         

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                         

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"                                                                                               

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"                                                                                       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/users/home/lupus"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.6:/opt/vmware/server/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_CLIENT="149.156.26.198 50053 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="149.156.26.198 50053 149.156.24.28 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/8"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg ldap modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python readline reflection session snmp spl ssl sysfs syslog syslog-ng tcpd truetype unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"
```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Resource temporarily unavailable: setuid: unable to change to uid: 81 

 

Na chlopski rozum, apache nie moze zrzucic sie z roota na usera o uid 81.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ok, tyle poniemaju. 81 to apache. Tylko że - tydzień działa, potem się wywraca, działa 2h i się wywraca, potem 2 tygodnie działa. I co gorsza nie widzę powiązania z otwieranymi stronami.

----------

## dylon

A moze zobaczysz powiazanie z wolnym miejscem lub/i jakimis wyciekami pamieci?

Uruchamiany jest normalnie czy w chroocie?

----------

## lsdudi

podłącz maszynę pod jakiegoś munina/cacti 

aby zobaczyć co się wtedy dzieje na serwie

----------

